# Dress Code



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I dont think so. I think it shows that you are serious about getting the job. Although with that said I would put a ton of weight on someone dressing nice for interview, but it is still a nice thing to see.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Depends on what you're interviewing for. For a field tech, that's fine.

For more of an office position, you may want to drag out the old Moneky Suit.


----------



## KLG1990 (Mar 11, 2009)

its for my residential wireman apprenticeship NJATC


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

KLG1990 said:


> its for my residential wireman apprenticeship NJATC


Nothing wrong with what you suggested.


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

Try showing up in something different. Something like this


----------



## KLG1990 (Mar 11, 2009)

haha i think it took him years to put that together.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

electricista said:


> Try showing up in something different. Something like this


Is that you Alice? Jusk kidding:laughing::laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Try a speedo.:laughing:


----------



## KLG1990 (Mar 11, 2009)

i was thinking wranglers and a bush/cheney '12 shirt


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

KLG1990 said:


> i was thinking wranglers and a bush/cheney '12 shirt


 Me personal I don't see any thing wrong with this.


----------



## KLG1990 (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## InkParty (Apr 15, 2009)

Ahhhh, This is Great!
I love to see a serious Forum *WITH* a sense of humor!!!
Funny as He!!

Hey...KLG1990, 
For your apprenticeship interview, that sounds great. 
Anything to show that this is very important to you, is worth trying!
When we're rocking and rolling,
This is the best damn career out there!

Good Luck to you!


----------



## KLG1990 (Mar 11, 2009)

thanks, ink


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

KLG1990 said:


> Is dress shirt, tie, dress pants, and dress shoes too much for an interview?


This has nothing to do with Union.

But think about what your asking.
Would YOU,rather hire a crack head looking 'Dude',Or some one who takes pride in them self?

This has nothing to do with Union,Non-Union.
This is self dignity.

GOD These questions Irritate me!!!!!!!!!!
Who raises these kids? And where do they go to school?

(no personal attacks intended.)
Just asking, Where the HELL did common sence go!!!?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc172/480sparky/troll/troll17.jpg​


----------



## KLG1990 (Mar 11, 2009)

yeah, whats wrong with us 19 year olds? that's what i wanted to wear but i didn't wanna over dress for the job and go in there looking a like a business man. didnt know if i should just do jeans and a polo. i just really want this apprenticeship


----------



## KLG1990 (Mar 11, 2009)

nice pics sparky lol


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

KLG1990 said:


> yeah, whats wrong with us 19 year olds? that's what i wanted to wear but i didn't wanna over dress for the job and go in there looking a like a business man. didnt know if i should just do jeans and a polo. i just really want this apprenticeship


Anything more than dress shoes, pants & shirt would be like hunting squirrels with an elephant gun.


----------



## iaov (Apr 14, 2008)

KLG1990 said:


>


They did such a GREAT job the first time around....


----------



## iaov (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't hesitate to put on a sport coat and dresss shirt for meetings with potential clients.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Clean traditional jeans with a white or blue long sleeved shirt.
Look like you work blue collar for a living not like an office person


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

Good for you trying to get in the trade at 19!! I think that what you plan to wear sounds good. Make sure it is well ironed as that is very noticeable if not. Good luck to you on your interview and let us know how it goes!!

Kurtis


----------



## KLG1990 (Mar 11, 2009)

well thanks for the help. got my interview in 4 hours. practicing in the mirror and all. haha.


----------



## pzpoy (Jun 2, 2008)

KLG1990 said:


> yeah, whats wrong with us 19 year olds? that's what i wanted to wear but i didn't wanna over dress for the job and go in there looking a like a business man. didnt know if i should just do jeans and a polo. i just really want this apprenticeship


i wore a suit to my interview. im 19 now, was 18 at the time


----------



## ousoonerfan3 (Jun 29, 2008)

I wore a suit and one of the committee members thanked me for showing that level of respect for their interview process. Several others nodded in agreement. I was ranked #2 so it didn't hurt.


----------



## KLG1990 (Mar 11, 2009)

i was the only one dressed up. every other kid had jeans and a hoodie. and i was the only one that had a resume.

the interview went good. i froze up at the end when he asked me if i had any questions or comments and i forgot my closing statement (I'm ready to start my career and you will never regret placing me in this apprenticeship) so i just said "No, sir" and shook all there hands and thanked them for their time and consideration. i hate after interviews when you're punching yourself in the face for not saying this or that.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

glad to hear it went well. Certainly not worth beating yourself up over a little slip from the plan, based on what I hear, I am sure you did better than most.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

cista, I almost fell off the couch when I saw that. 480 you found some good ones too... but by then I think the shock wore off!


----------



## KLG1990 (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm 9th in line. but it doesnt say if thats for residential or for inside. so i dont know if its for both or what. i think the interviews and testing was for both. it says because of the economy they probably wont reach my number and i can re apply and test next year if i want a higher score. kinda sucks but i still gotta call and see whats up


----------

